# [Wifi - rt2790] iwconfig ne veut pas changer l'essid !!

## Saimoun

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème : je n'arrive pas à faire marcher le wifi, avec un simple cryptage WEP.

La carte wifi est une Ralink, le modèle RT2790. Le noyau est un 2.6.30, et le module du noyau associé a été recompilé depuis http://www.ralinktech.com/support.php?s=2 (le module s'appelle rt2860sta).

L'ordi est un EeePC 901, le modèle avec la carte Ralink. Le sytème installé dessus est Debian, une version spéciale pour EeePC ( http://wiki.debian.org/fr/EeePC )

Le module du noyau se charge sans erreurs, et lorsque je fais ifconfig ra0 up aucune erreur non plus.

Par contre :

- iwlist ra0 scan renvoi un truc bizarre : on a toutes les infos sauf le ESSID du coin... :/

- iwconfig ra0 essid TRUCMUCHE ne change absolument rien !! Le essid n'a pas bougé d'un poil !

Peut-être pouvez-vous m'aider...

Merci !

Saimoun

----------

## Saimoun

Vous pouvez peut être m'aider pour la compilation du module Ralink...

J'ai récupéré les sources depuis le site de Ralink : http://www.ralinktech.com/support.php?s=2

---> le modèle pris est RT2860PCI/mPCI/CB/PCIe(RT2760/RT2790/RT2860/RT2890)

(vous pouvez télécharger le tarball ici : http://www.saimoun.fr/tmp/ralink.tar.bz2 )

J'ai lu le README, ils disent de regarder le fichier Makefile et le fichier os/linux/config.mk.

Bref, je sais pas trop mettre, par exemple dans le Makefile il y a une variable "CHIPSET" qui est configurée à "2860" alors que le modèle est 2970... mais bon en regardant le Makefile on se rend compte qu'elle ne sert qu'au nom du module et des répertoires.

A mon avis le problème vient bien du module...

Saimoun

----------

## Xytovl

C'est étrange, j'ai un eeePC 901 et la carte est une rt2860

```
lspci

...

01:00.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2860

...
```

J'utilise le module dans la branche staging du kernel, ça marche sans trop de soucis. Par contre j'utilise networkmanager, et je n'exclus pas qu'il utilise des hacks pour la faire marcher

----------

## Saimoun

Désolé du temps vide, l'ordi est à mon père, et comme il est en voyage au Cap Nord, bah je ne peux pas souvent lui parler ^^

(justement si le wifi marchait on pourrait se parler plus souvent !)

Je confirme c'est bien une RT2790, cf la deuxième ligne :

```

01:00.0 Network controller: RaLink Device 0781

   Subsystem: RaLink Device 2790

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 19

   Region 0: Memory at fbef0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME+

   Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/5 Enable-

      Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

   Capabilities: [70] Express (v1) Endpoint, MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <128ns, L1 <2us

         ExtTag- AttnBtn- AttnInd- PwrInd- RBE+ FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr+ UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq+ AuxPwr- TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #0, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <512ns, L1 <64us

         ClockPM+ Suprise- LLActRep- BwNot-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 128 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk+

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting <?>

   Kernel driver in use: rt2860

   Kernel modules: rt3562sta, rt2860sta

```

J'ai trouvé ça : http://www.brunovalentin.com/linux/wifi-asus-eeebox-linux/

Je vais essayer, je vous tiens au courant.

----------

## d2_racing

Est-tu certain que ta Ralink n'est pas incluse dans le kernel 2.6.32 ou même 2.6.33 directement dans le noyau ?

----------

